# Watery cm end 2ww...help please



## smileandbehappy (Jun 1, 2011)

I am 3 days away from testing after our FET but tonight I had loads of watery cm...literally like water! (tmi) I am worried that af is on her way as I have also had cramps for a week. Has anyone had this and had a bfp, or has anyone had this before af? I was hopeful because I had what I THOUGHT may have been implantation spotting on day 5 after transfer but now I feel the end is near! Thanks ladies xxx I am going insane!


----------



## smileandbehappy (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh dear, nobody has, not a good sign. xx


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

Not sure what you mean by "cm", but when I was pregnant with my DD (now 7) I had lots of discharge and it's your cervix's natural defense when you are pregnant to keep any bugs out of your lady bits!  So hopefully you are preggers?


----------



## BathBelle (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi Smile,

I've got a watery discharge and I've got a BFP    Good luck.

Belle x


----------



## smileandbehappy (Jun 1, 2011)

Woo Hoo!! Oh thank you ladies, more hope to get me though the next 2 days! Yesterday I was so down but today I feel more positive. My symptoms so far are
pink discharge 5 days past transfer
sick feeling on an off
watery discharge (not really cm, just like water! yuk)
stabbing/stich like pains in ovaries and below belly button
Heavy achey pelvis feeling
NO sore boobs
I am sorry, I never thought I would obsess so much. With my fresh cycle I was in hospital with ohss so did not get time or have the energy to obsess.This 2ww has been the worst ever! I never knew it would be so hard. Thank you for giving me hope xx


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

sounds like what i had


----------



## smileandbehappy (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you keeley xxx I got it yesterday and today which would have been 13 and 14 days past transfer (2 day transfer fet). I thought it was af but then it was just that. Then I thought it could be the start of af...2ww messes with your sanity! I am just too scared to test yet. I am hoping I get some serios sickness to give me hope enough to face the pee stick...see, that's how messed up this whole thing is...I am praying to be sick!!!   There is something wrong with me!


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

i tested 2 days late so know how you feel lol. i have felt sick but so far haven't been sick yet. still keeping my fingers crossed and have had a few close calls lol good luck hon


----------



## smileandbehappy (Jun 1, 2011)

The test day is the worst, I have had 5 years if seeing 1 little line and I just can't face it again. I can't help but hope but I then get scared that I am setting myself up for a big fall. I am assuming you got your bfp? When did you test and when did you get the watery yuk if you dont mind me asking? x


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

tested on the 9th and get the CM most days. i know how you feel about the 1 line, this is my first ever BFP too. and setting yourself up for a fall, i had all the symptoms and ignored them all lol


----------



## smileandbehappy (Jun 1, 2011)

haha, just like me then, that's what i was doing yesterday, just telling myself the symptoms were the drugs (which they could be). I haven't felt like this on previous cycles, but then I am trying steroids for the first time on this cycle so maybe that is why I feel sick, and I am also on a really high estrogen dose. When is your scan? What did you feel like when you tested? Did it take a while to sink in? xxx


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

the scan is on the 30th (too scared to go) i was in shock and threw the test across the room. that is the one and only test i have done that gave me a BFP so still in denial lol most women when they get one test every day lol. i would be too upset if it was a bfn again


----------



## robynlorraine (May 27, 2011)

4 more days to my test. i had the same watery discharge as well. hope its a good sign 

robyn.

PS: but somebody please reply to my query posted in 2ww chat room.


----------



## smileandbehappy (Jun 1, 2011)

Good luck Rob xxx It is nice to know other people are having the same thing. xx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

hey girlies

hope use are all managin to stay sane durin the 2ww..

i had bad af like pains too as well as discharge and i tested 2 days before otd and it was bfn..i was devastated and really thought it was all over however i tested the next nite and nearly fell off the toilet when it came up positive..

8 tests later and i still couldnt believe it till we had our first scan and we seen one wee precious heartbeat..

hope use all get wat u wish for..

congrats on the bfp keeley..  

lots of love

Jenna xx


----------



## smileandbehappy (Jun 1, 2011)

Congratulations Jen xxxx I am about to crack up I think, I may have to test tomorrow, one day early, i can't take any more of this! xx


----------



## Norah (May 2, 2009)

Evening ladies
smileandbehappy - I have had the same symptoms as you and I'm curious to know if you tested today?
Best of luck xx
Congratulations Keeley and Jen, it's great to hear esp Jen when you had AF pains but went on to get a BFP!

My OTD is Sunday and the days seem to be really dragging now, feels like it's been Wednesday for days!!

xx


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Good luck!!


Wendy


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

still thinking of you xx


----------



## robynlorraine (May 27, 2011)

Congrats Jen! 2 days to go for my test!! fingers crossed! dont know what will happen! am already having af pains, sometimes feel like crying. dont know!!

Help me God!!


----------

